# Aplicaciones 555



## idafenix (Mar 15, 2008)

Hola, Es que necesito aplicaciones del 555 en que se module el voltaje de control de la patilla 5 necesito como 5 y pues ya se la de pwm pero cual mas me serviria , gracias por todo, adios


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2008)

Aqui se escribio bastante sobre el tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/pwm-lm555-4307/


----------



## idafenix (Mar 15, 2008)

si ya se esa aplicacion fogonazo necesito mas aparte de esa.......


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2008)

No comprendo.

Necesitas 5 ejemplos distintos de modulacion ?


----------



## idafenix (Mar 15, 2008)

Aja, osea pues varias aplicaciones en donde el pin 5 se utilize.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2008)

Cinco ejemplos de modulacion por pata 5


----------



## idafenix (Mar 15, 2008)

Muchisimas Gracias


----------



## idafenix (Mar 15, 2008)

pero una pregunta algunos de los circuitos tienen en el pin 5 un condensador a tierra y pues eso es para filtrar el risado de la fuente pero no estan modulando el voltaje de control y pues  si es asi algunos no me servirian.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2008)

Cierto, no me fije bien, el 2 NO te sirve


----------



## idafenix (Mar 15, 2008)

ahh listo gracias


----------



## idafenix (Mar 18, 2008)

oye una pregunta de donde los sacaste forgonazo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2008)

De un articulo de la revista Elektor sobre 555 y aplicaciones

Por fabor NO me preguntes que Nº ni siquiera año

Para encontrarlo tube que revolver bastante y no tome nota de que revista era.


----------

